# stall trap questions?



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

I just orderd a stall trap form jedds today i am using some boobs right now for my traping system once i get the new stall trap installed to the loft would the homers go through it with no problem or would i have a problem changing the traps? Are stall traps better traps? has anyone had problems with the stalls?


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

I would trap train them again, just to let them get used to it. I have heard they work well but i haven't tried them.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

chayi said:


> I just orderd a stall trap form jedds today i am using some boobs right now for my traping system once i get the new stall trap installed to the loft would the homers go through it with no problem or would i have a problem changing the traps? Are stall traps better traps? has anyone had problems with the stalls?


Why did you get a stall trap? Are you still using and old clock?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

The birds that are already used to the bob trap won't like the change to a stall trap, at least that was my experience. I would do as already was suggested re-train them for this trap and then the longer they use it the easier it will be, but again the older birds won't like it.


----------



## maniac (Sep 27, 2009)

"i am using some *boobs* right now for my traping system"

I 've got to be the one lol

Those things are super effective traps hahahahaha


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

maniac said:


> "i am using some *boobs* right now for my traping system"
> 
> I 've got to be the one lol
> 
> Those things are super effective traps hahahahaha


Haha I was wondering


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

maniac said:


> "i am using some *boobs* right now for my traping system"
> 
> I 've got to be the one lol
> 
> Those things are super effective traps hahahahaha


Boobs work better on us men then pigeons lol but a droptrap or sputnik would be much better for your birds since they dont like anything on their backs as they enter the loft and would enter the loft much faster without anything boblike (just my opinion)


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

maniac said:


> "i am using some *boobs* right now for my traping system"
> 
> I 've got to be the one lol
> 
> Those things are super effective traps hahahahaha


They've always worked pretty well on me!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

First of all the word is bobs not boobs. Stall traps are usually used in conjunction with a mechanical clock. Nowadays people who race use electronic pads. When birds come home from race they simply enter a drop door where they cross over the electronic pad and are recorded. The bands they wear on their legs have a chip which the pad picks up electronically. This system is much faster than stall traps.
If you are switching from bobs to a stall trap I agree with the others and retrain your birds. Just put your settling cage back on your landing board and place your team in. What is strange to them is not only entering a stall but having to drop down to get to the bobs. Several times should to it. You never mentioned if you race or not. Good luck.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Thats funny the boobs and bobs traps Well i have never race none of my birds yet i have tossed them out about 80 miles and they have all come back successfully and toss some of them about 30 miles on weekends and enjoy watching them come back home. But yes after i get my set up the way i want it i will start to race them. Its that i have a home made bob trap and wanted to get somthing nice for the new loft and decided that the stall trap was the best one. I like the sputnik trap but i have a big landing board and didnt think it would work out and the bobs they work good but anything can get in while waiting for the birds to trap so i went with a 3 stall trap hope it works out.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

chayi said:


> Thats funny the boobs and bobs traps Well i have never race none of my birds yet i have tossed them out about 80 miles and they have all come back successfully and toss some of them about 30 miles on weekends and enjoy watching them come back home. But yes after i get my set up the way i want it i will start to race them. Its that i have a home made bob trap and wanted to get somthing nice for the new loft and decided that the stall trap was the best one. I like the sputnik trap but i have a big landing board and didnt think it would work out and the bobs they work good but anything can get in while waiting for the birds to trap so i went with a 3 stall trap hope it works out.


If it does not work out I bet you can always find someone to purchase it from you


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I bet more than a few bobs were trapped by boobs. 

Sorry. Couldn't resist.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

More direct to the point, stall traps are really no better than bobs UNLESS you need to grab counter marks. My birds seem ok with the stall trap, but they have to use bobs to get out as well as in. In our new loft, we are going to trap into a holding pen to allow us access to the birds counter marks.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Won't trapping into a holding pen take more time to catch bird then remove counter mark and then clock as opposed to stall trap which has birds feet right at your finger tips under landing board. Then quick removal of countermark, clock, and allow bird into loft after releasing bob lock. Every second counts as I'm sure every racer knows.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

The pen is a 2'x1'x10" double trap. The birds will use it for all flying. The exit end looks like a stall trap that will allow us to either reach though to the countermark or reach into the box to herd or handle any particular bird. We are considering putting a full stall trap in, but our experience so far is that once a bird gets impatient it will develop a very bad habit of backing out of the trap. 

And racing for us is more about the fun than the winning. At least for now.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jaysen, when my birds entered stall they had to drop about 1" to get to bobs. Once there they can't back up, only forward thru bobs and into loft. I trained with walking stick and a pusher. Also whistled which made them run for stalls due to hunger. These were all taught to them while they were being weaned. I understand what you mean about getting impatient but I feel that should be dealt with when very young and with constant repetitive training. Anyway that worked very well for me and I'm sure your method will work for you. All the best with your birds and good luck to you.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Greek. 

Our birds impatience is one of wanting to trap when we are not ready for them. We had to shoo them out to clean and after about 30 minutes they were ready to eat (the birds were getting 3 flys a day and this was more about making room to clean than exercise). They would fly over head, see us in the loft and head straight for the trap. Even with the drop to the bobs (about 1.5" on ours) they were able to turn around by putting a wing straight down and pushing themselves up. Once they figured that trick out trapping got harder. 

I really like the stall trap for the record. I expect that I will wind up with a real stall on the inside of the holding pen. I really don't want trap shy or paranoid birds. I like them too much to have them afraid of coming home. 

Once I get this nightmare of a loft completed and some birds in it I'll post some feed back about how our ideas panned out. 

Thanks and good luck to you next race season.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

klondike goldie said:


> This is how mine trap.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1391&pictureid=14728


It looks like they could get back out with 1/2 pipe. My birds would flap there wings and crawl up the wall and out.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Jaysen, I have never heard of bird backing out of a stall trap once they made that first drop of 1.5" before entering. I would think a piece of screen or wood to prevent birds from entering stalls would be better than shooing birds away from them. It doesn't make sense to chase birds from the stalls and landing board. This will only cause the birds to get nervous when landing. If I remember right each stall was just wide enough for a bird to enter with about .2500" on either side. I'm sure you will work it out. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Greek, 

We never really shooed them out of the trap. That trick they learned on their own. We do shoo them out of the loft so we could clean (it was a small 4x4). The mistake we made is that we use a combined aviary landing board so we can't really shut up the stall completely once we let them out. We did eventually cover the trap entrance to keep them out, but they never forgot the trick. They are pretty smart for dumb pigeons.


----------

